
Taxis of Tomorrow, Flying Cars - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/helloworld/27755/?p1=blogs
======
read_wharf
Not exactly the focus of the article, but maybe taxis and other commercial
vehicles are the use case for flying cars.

